# grrrrrrgggggggggghhhhhhhhhh



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jan 31, 2008)

guys, this thread about curvage made me really mad. What a little prick!

I don't know why I'm posting this here-- maybe it's my blog. Hey guys! Welcome to my blog!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tad (Jan 31, 2008)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> guys, this thread about curvage made me really mad. What a little prick!
> 
> I don't know why I'm posting this here-- maybe it's my blog. Hey guys! Welcome to my blog!!!!!!!!



Hello, Hello!

And that thread bugs me, but I figure posting in it just adds that much more traffic to it, and the best thing to do is probably let it fade away on its own 'merits.'


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jan 31, 2008)

You're just jealous because you're male and therefore cannot be a mod. And there aren't nearly enough picture threads on Dims or paysite-type material for "research" purposes. 

Truly, we are pwned by Curvage.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 31, 2008)

I think it's hilariously ironic. The guy posts about how awful our mods are, and the entire post plus thread is allowed to stay ... but he's given the royal boot (rightly so ... I saw one of the messes that Observer referred to). That's gotta sting


----------



## imfree (Jan 31, 2008)

Renaissance Woman said:


> You're just jealous because you're male and therefore cannot be a mod. And there aren't nearly enough picture threads on Dims or paysite-type material for "research" purposes.
> 
> Truly, we are pwned by Curvage.



Thanks for the welcome, Say Hello to the Angles.
I really think you're just angry because you 
don't have an agenda. Post with an agenda and
you'll be happy, if you last, LOL. Seriously,
though, I think agendas smell just as bad to you
as they do to me. Dimensions does a great job
of taking the garbage out before it gets smelly!


----------



## Jes (Jan 31, 2008)

uh oh. well, there goes the neighborhood.

hide the women and children, y'all. I guess we have to stop talking about you behind your back, now that you're facing us.

*sigh*


welcome.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jan 31, 2008)

thanks for your comments, each of you. You seem to be feeling more cheerful about this than I am, which encourages me. Maybe I won't make a scene on Curvage (Mica Vim Toot posted the same "findings" over there, with replies in the affirmative (although I don't think that's the consensus of all Curvage)). I need to ask myself if it's worth it.

I mean, Curvage is just a wank-board! There's nothing wrong with wanking (everyone does it) but don't compare apples to oranges! The emphasis at Dims is more on community, and I'll say it-- the reason I delurked at Dims was because I was tired of just wanking.

And that Dims' moderators are strict-- I don't personally agree, but it's an argument worth considering: Dims has had a lot of brutal flame-wars in its history. These flame-wars have justified the need for greater moderating policy. Didn't there used to be flame wars that would knock out the board for days? And Curvage has looser moderating guidelines because when 400 guys are all doing the same thing, you don't need to reign them in much. There's not a lot of controversial discussion, people getting offended, etc.

ugh, this is so boys VS. girls. I've got to walk away.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jan 31, 2008)

missaf said:


> *moderator hat*
> 
> Please keep in mind the Clubhouse isn't a place made for venting against other members
> 
> ...



Okay, thanks! I was getting close there, wasn't I?



I think I'll be moving on now anyways. Stuff doesn't usually get me this riled.


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi iiiiii.....

:kiss2:


----------



## Waxwing (Jan 31, 2008)

I hadn't even read that thread, but now you've given me something to hate. And I LOVE YOU FOR IT. 

Hey, nice blog, man!!!

Welcome!

:kiss2:


----------



## Ash (Jan 31, 2008)

Perfect blog title for you, actually. 

And that guy is a tool. I went to curvage. Did you see the Users Online and Most Users Ever Online statistics? Most ever at Curvage is something like 270. Most ever here is over 1800. He loses.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jan 31, 2008)

This1Yankee said:


> Hi iiiiii.....
> 
> :kiss2:






Waxwing said:


> Welcome!
> 
> :kiss2:



kisses!!!

:kiss2:


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jan 31, 2008)

Ashley said:


> Perfect blog title for you, actually.
> 
> And that guy is a tool. I went to curvage. Did you see the Users Online and Most Users Ever Online statistics? Most ever at Curvage is something like 270. Most ever here is over 1800. He loses.



and we WIN. mathemeatics proves it--

ggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrhhhhhhhhhgggggggggg!


----------



## supersoup (Jan 31, 2008)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> and we WIN. mathemeatics proves it--
> 
> ggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrhhhhhhhhhgggggggggg!



mathemeatics? please tell me this involves bacon. i may not hate math so much after all.

and how do you pronounce ggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrhhhhhhhhhgggggggggg?!

i need to know man, i need to know.


----------



## Ash (Jan 31, 2008)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> and we WIN. mathemeatics proves it--
> 
> ggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrhhhhhhhhhgggggggggg!



Mathemeatics sounds tasty. Or dirty. Or both.

In any case...I like.


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 1, 2008)

missaf said:


> *moderator hat*
> 
> Please keep in mind the Clubhouse isn't a place made for venting against other members
> 
> ...



Banned, *EX-MEMBERS*, though...that's different, ya? 



I looked at the first 3 or 4 pages of that thread and got the gist. Not worth it for me to post, as I have nothing to add, preferring to leave it to fade into obscurity.

Moderators, nice move on keeping the thread open. 



I like it here. :happy:





Oh, and a hearty *Welcome!* to Mr. Angels.


----------



## Webmaster (Feb 1, 2008)

As far as I am concerned, it's all about longevity. I've seen many nice size acceptance sites go up in flames over some tiffs and spats. Dimensions was started in 1984, and went online in 1995. Continuity matters. We get attacked all the time, and I personally have been threatened, ridiculed, slandered, what have you and so on. That hardly matters. I don't go to other boards and I do not get involved. All that matters to me is that our Dimensions community is safe and stable and always there if people need it. 

That does not, of course, mean that I'll simply turn the other cheek at all times. I have absolutely no beef with that site. In fact, I had never heard of it until yesterday. But when someone posts a stat that insinuates we're toast, well, then I do check the facts and post them. As I did. 

Anyway, my overall advice is to stay calm, cool and collected. Pick battles wisely, and don't sweat the small stuff.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Feb 1, 2008)

FreeThinker said:


> I looked at the first 3 or 4 pages of that thread and got the gist. Not worth it for me to post, as I have nothing to add, preferring to leave it to fade into obscurity.
> 
> Oh, and a hearty *Welcome!* to Mr. Angels.





Webmaster said:


> Anyway, my overall advice is to stay calm, cool and collected. Pick battles wisely, and don't sweat the small stuff.



See, this is the way to fly. This is the good way. I try to live this way but I keep getting distracted.

Thanks for the welcomes, Freethink, Wax, Soups and Ash, Megan and... Jes! I appreciate it.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Feb 1, 2008)

hwaOMG CONRAD POSTED IN MY BLOG~!~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jes (Feb 1, 2008)

there will now be foot kissing.


i'm listening to the first tears for fears album (never liked them after the debut). Ah, 1983. I remember it really well.


----------



## imfree (Feb 1, 2008)

Webmaster said:


> As far as I am concerned, it's all about longevity. I've seen many nice size acceptance sites go up in flames over some tiffs and spats. Dimensions was started in 1984, and went online in 1995. Continuity matters. We get attacked all the time, and I personally have been threatened, ridiculed, slandered, what have you and so on. That hardly matters. I don't go to other boards and I do not get involved. All that matters to me is that our Dimensions community is safe and stable and always there if people need it.
> 
> That does not, of course, mean that I'll simply turn the other cheek at all times. I have absolutely no beef with that site. In fact, I had never heard of it until yesterday. But when someone posts a stat that insinuates we're toast, well, then I do check the facts and post them. As I did.
> 
> Anyway, my overall advice is to stay calm, cool and collected. Pick battles wisely, and don't sweat the small stuff.



Ah, the wisdom of longevity, Stan might be "Da Man", but Conrad, you're
"Da Chief and Webmaster" for all the right reasons!


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Feb 1, 2008)

Jes said:


> there will now be foot kissing.
> 
> 
> i'm listening to the first tears for fears album (never liked them after the debut). Ah, 1983. I remember it really well.



are you trying to make me feel young???


----------



## Jes (Feb 1, 2008)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> are you trying to make me feel young???



not intentionally, no. But we should all feel our age, whatever that is.

You know, it's interesting. Someone said this to me when she was my age-ish and I was your age-ish:

The only real difference between our 2 ages is that I know there's not that much of a difference.

haha. I wasn't totally sure what she meant, but now, in the reverse? I get it, and she was right. 

without knowing what it's like to be older, we can't even hazard a guess. it's like a big void, a pit of ...oldness. 

But then you get there, eventually, and oldness keeps moving 10 years up 'til you're dead. 

Sure, there are some differences, and I'm going through some of the GOOD (meow!) physical differences for someone my age right now, but like...in my head I'm 21 a lot of the time, and I said that to my mom not long ago and she said: Don't you realize that in my head *I'M* 21 too?

So, I don't know just where I was going with that, but if you feel young then oddly enough I feel young too. I've just been young longer than you have, Andrew.


----------



## Tad (Feb 1, 2008)

Jes said:


> not intentionally, no. But we should all feel our age, whatever that is.
> 
> You know, it's interesting. Someone said this to me when she was my age-ish and I was your age-ish:
> 
> ...



Someone rep her for me, for that? I have to spread more rep around, blahblahblah.

ETA: much though this may be disturbing, I entirely agree with you about Tears For Fears. I all but wore out the cassette on which I'd copied their first album, but never got into their later stuff.


----------



## imfree (Feb 1, 2008)

edx said:


> Someone rep her for me, for that? I have to spread more rep around, blah..........snipped........



I got her for ya', EdX. She's right, too, as long as a person thinks young,
the person is young. Wisdom and a sharp mind can overcome physical
limitations caused by age.


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 1, 2008)

imfree said:


> Ah, the wisdom of longevity, Stan might be "Da Man", but Conrad, you're
> "Da Chief and Webmaster" for all the right reasons!



Wow! Mentioning the me _and_ The Chief in the same breath... I'm honoured!


(Hopefully you gargled this morning, Imfree... tell me you did...  )






Anyhoo, I am glad you are in the Clubhouse Angels. I think the difference between places like Curvage and Dims is that Conrad and the mods have built a balanced (and in my humble opinion... fair) system of keeping the riff-raff at bay... not a small undertaking by any means. I briefly saw that Curvage thread and took a peek over at Curvage. I agree with you, it's nothing but an anonymous picture posting wankfest, no substance whatsoever. (There were some really nice stolen pics of Plump Princess BTW... just drop me a PM for specifics...)

Only 2 pages into your blog and the Webmaster is posting already! Wow, not bad... Angels...



... not bad!

I think my windy little tirades pissed him off years ago... Looks like you are destined to keep things lively around here!


Stan


----------



## imfree (Feb 1, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Wow! Mentioning the me _and_ The Chief in the same breath... I'm honoured!
> 
> 
> (Hopefully you gargled this morning, Imfree... tell me you did...  )..........
> ........snipped.........



I did gargle this morning. Honor pretty well says the character trait that
I admire in both of you, so mentioning you both in the same sentence
is not beyond me at all. Blessings to both of you.


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 1, 2008)

I kind of reached saturation point with Tears For Fears long, long ago.

In the pool-hall section of the bowling alley in my hometown, there was a jukebox. "Everybody Wants To Rule The World" seemed to be its default song.

I actually avoided the place because I was certain to hear that song several times during my stay.

Thus, from lack of playing, my game deteriorated.



Tears For Fears is to blame for every pool game I've lost since.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 1, 2008)

I have, uh, absolutely nothing to say about Tears for Fears! :blink:

But hi, Andrew.


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 1, 2008)

So what about this writing I've been hearing about? What's the good word with that? Hahaha. I made a funny


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Feb 2, 2008)

Jes said:


> not intentionally, no. But we should all feel our age, whatever that is.
> 
> You know, it's interesting. Someone said this to me when she was my age-ish and I was your age-ish:
> 
> ...



I really agree with you. After your teens, it doesn't really seem to matter how old you are, so much as how you handle yourself and what experience you have. I guess what I'm trying to say is that age doesn't determine maturity.

Sometimes when I'm talking to older people, I think to myself, "Try to see this person as someone your age. No, do away with age. Well... how about that? This person's just like you." It has an equalizing effect that diminishes the fear I have of a person.

And Tears For Fears-- so THAT'S the band that made that song I heard a trillion times on the radio (I'm referring to Everybody Wants to Rule the World-- I had to download it).

I'm actually getting really interested in new wave and post-punk bands, and more recent bands that imitate the sounds of the originals. Some of you who like new wave may like this recently formed Norwegian band called MONOMEN... I think they're fantastic. Drum of Glass, all the way.



Fascinita said:


> So what about this writing I've been hearing about? What's the good word with that? Hahaha. I made a funny



Hahaha! That is pretty funny!

*shuffles feet*

Um, where are you posting yours? I guess I should post mine here and on my livejournal.


----------



## Jes (Feb 2, 2008)

FreeThinker said:


> I kind of reached saturation point with Tears For Fears long, long ago.
> 
> In the pool-hall section of the bowling alley in my hometown, there was a jukebox. "Everybody Wants To Rule The World" seemed to be its default song.
> 
> ...



i never liked anything after the 1st album, so when you and i say TFF we're talking about 2 dif bands, thinker.

I, of course, am talking about the cool one.

OH SNAP


----------



## Jes (Feb 2, 2008)

DANG.

I'm like pinging the Blogger server and it's 100% packet loss!


(i'm feeling UNIX nerdy!)


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Feb 2, 2008)

Jes said:


> DANG.
> 
> I'm like pinging the Blogger server and it's 100% packet loss!
> 
> ...



hwat?


sdfnglnvaxdnlvriou


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 2, 2008)

Jes said:


> DANG.
> 
> I'm like pinging the Blogger server and it's 100% packet loss!
> 
> ...





Say Hello to the Angels said:


> hwat?



What he said.

The only part I understood was DANG.

So, I'll surmise this is a bad thing, and wish you good luck with it, Jes.




(...'cause that's what I do. Kinda like a dog watching a person cry: He doesn't understand what's wrong, but he'll offer a good face-lickin'.)


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Feb 3, 2008)

Alright, I am supposed to be doing the January/Feburary project with Jes and Fascinista and whoever, but I am already two days behind.

At any rate, this is what I wrote today. You can also find it on my blog. It's about Christianity which may not be for everyone BUT CALM DOWN IT'S OKAY I WILL KEEP IT COOL. Stay cool.

Today, being the last Sunday before Ash Wednesday, was Transfiguration Sunday. The sermon was on the Transfiguration from Matthew 17:

1After six days Jesus took with him Peter, James and John the brother of James, and led them up a high mountain by themselves. 2There he was transfigured before them. His face shone like the sun, and his clothes became as white as the light. 3Just then there appeared before them Moses and Elijah, talking with Jesus.

4Peter said to Jesus, "Lord, it is good for us to be here. If you wish, I will put up three shelters—one for you, one for Moses and one for Elijah."

5While he was still speaking, a bright cloud enveloped them, and a voice from the cloud said, "This is my Son, whom I love; with him I am well pleased. Listen to him!"

6When the disciples heard this, they fell facedown to the ground, terrified. 7But Jesus came and touched them. "Get up," he said. "Don't be afraid." 8When they looked up, they saw no one except Jesus.

9As they were coming down the mountain, Jesus instructed them, "Don't tell anyone what you have seen, until the Son of Man has been raised from the dead."

You know, Peter really tries so hard here. Matthew doesn't have much to say about Peter's suggestion except that God interrupts him-- which I think is hilarious. On the other hand, Mark says that Peter was terrified, while Luke just says that "[Peter] did not know what he was saying." The implication is that Peter went a little nuts. But Peter says "It is good for us to be here," and in Luke, he says it as Elijah and Moses are leaving. There is more at work here than fear and lunacy-- Peter wants them to stay. Everything that matters is on this mountain: God, the Son, the Law, and the Prophets. This, to Peter, is "good."

But they have to come down at some point. In the previous chapter (Matthew and Mark), Jesus wound up yelling at Peter for telling Jesus that he would never be betrayed, beaten, killed or resurrected. Peter knew the ride wouldn't last, but he didn't want to let go. My point is not "was Jesus really on the mountain with Moses and Elijah which mountain was it can we get a timeline what color clothes was James wearing" no. My point is that we have all done what Peter did. I submit, in _the vaguest of terms_, that I have felt like Peter since last Thursday. But Peter is not alone.

So they go on down that mountain to Ash Wednesday and from there it's 46 days to Easter. These 46 days are called Lent, and they represent the time that Jesus went fasting in the desert (which technically came before the Transfiguration but it doesn't really matter).

I think I'm giving up meat for Lent. If I want to be awful to myself, I think I'll give up sweets, and if I REALLY want to be a bastard to myself I'll give up all internet use but email. But if I give up my internet I can't post on Dims, can I?


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 3, 2008)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> As they were coming down the mountain, Jesus instructed them, "Don't tell anyone what you have seen, until the Son of Man has been raised from the dead."



"What happens on this mountain _stays_ on this mountain."

...or in the Clubhouse.


(...or in Vegas)


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Feb 3, 2008)

FreeThinker said:


> "What happens on this mountain _stays_ on this mountain."
> 
> ...or in the Clubhouse.
> 
> ...



I love it. Love it.

"Settle down Peter. I don't want to ban you."


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 3, 2008)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> "Settle down Peter. I don't want to ban you."



    

Not allowed to rep you again, yet!

_Please, somebody get him for this!!!_


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 3, 2008)

Jes said:


> DANG.
> 
> I'm like pinging the Blogger server and it's 100% packet loss!
> 
> ...



--- angelsblog.com ping statistics ---
11 packets transmitted, 7 packets received, 36% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 63.261/64.056/66.232/1.101 ms
---

I believe the readings are up now Jes... (Somebody had to acknowledge the UNIX reference.)



Say Hello to the Angels said:


> Alright, I am supposed to be doing the January/Feburary project with Jes and Fascinista and whoever, but I am already two days behind.
> 
> At any rate, this is what I wrote today. You can also find it on my blog. It's about Christianity which may not be for everyone BUT CALM DOWN IT'S OKAY I WILL KEEP IT COOL. Stay cool.
> ...


Although I'm Mr. Agnostic, I actually admire people with faith in many ways. I think people should be tolerant of folks without religious beliefs just as I think people should be tolerant of people with religious beliefs. The bible is a good way to live ones life if one adheres to the spirit of what it says (with a bit of common sense added... in my humble opinion) Kudos to you taking pride in your beliefs and freely expressing them.




Say Hello to the Angels said:


> ...
> I think I'm giving up meat for Lent. If I want to be awful to myself, I think I'll give up sweets, and if I REALLY want to be a bastard to myself I'll give up all internet use but email. But if I give up my internet I can't post on Dims, can I?


... not if you consider Dimensions to be the "fish" of the internet? 

(as opposed to Curvage being nothing but "meat"...)

Stan


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm giving up Lent for meat.


----------



## Jes (Feb 3, 2008)

FreeThinker said:


> What he said.
> 
> The only part I understood was DANG.
> 
> ...



we all like being licked, Free. 

anyway---ping is a sassy internet network testing command. Stands for packet internet groper. I kid you not. You can check an IP/domain address by bouncing a small packet off of it and then seeing how long the return trip took. When you get 100% packet loss it means everything you sent over was NOT sent back. You called out and asked, and...no reply. At all. Which means: offline.

sad.


----------



## Jes (Feb 3, 2008)

angels, honey, HONEY, i think you're setting yourself up to fail, re: the Feb. Jan. project. 

and who is this fascinita? eh?

Why not list things you want to do or blog about or whatever. You know? Someting reasonable. 

I don't want you to be 2 days behind, i want you to find 5 minutes everyday, hell, 1 minute, and take a mental snapshot of where your creative head is.

c'mon. Man up!


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Feb 4, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Although I'm Mr. Agnostic, I actually admire people with faith in many ways. I think people should be tolerant of folks without religious beliefs just as I think people should be tolerant of people with religious beliefs. The bible is a good way to live ones life if one adheres to the spirit of what it says (with a bit of common sense added... in my humble opinion) Kudos to you taking pride in your beliefs and freely expressing them.
> 
> ... not if you consider Dimensions to be the "fish" of the internet?
> 
> ...



Why not. I think Dims is not just fish, it's the prize swordfish of the internet! WHAT A WHOPPER.

And thank you for the kudos, I'll keep doing so (where does "kudos" come from anyways?)



FreeThinker said:


> I'm giving up Lent for meat.



What? You meant to give up l33t?


----------



## imfree (Feb 4, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> ....................................snipped........................................................
> Although I'm Mr. Agnostic, I actually admire people with faith in many ways. I think people should be tolerant of folks without religious beliefs just as I think people should be tolerant of people with religious beliefs. The bible is a good way to live ones life if one adheres to the spirit of what it says (with a bit of common sense added... in my humble opinion) Kudos to you taking pride in your beliefs and freely expressing them.
> 
> Stan


I love what you said, Stan. My best friend, of 32 years, is 
Agnostic. He was raised with exposure to the church and,
in Sunday school, even compared Father, Son, and Holy 
Spirit to the 3 states of H2O: ice, water, and steam, yet 
he honestly could not believe in God. I love Dean and 
we've had some great conversations. We are moderate
and respect each other's views. Your statement about
the Bible is much like my argument, "Even if there
were no God, a person could follow Biblical advice and
be healthy, get along well with others, and not have a
lot of financial problems.". Kudos to you, Stan, for being
a kind and moderate person. You're a good example of
how we all should interact in the discussion of faith
related subjects.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 4, 2008)

Andrew, obviously if ANYONE likes Dims better than Curvage, they're simpering puss balls!

And frankly, I love me some spineless, simpering puss balls. <3


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Feb 4, 2008)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Andrew, obviously if ANYONE likes Dims better than Curvage, they're simpering puss balls!
> 
> And frankly, I love me some spineless, simpering puss balls. <3



Well... I don't  That sounds majorly gross.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 4, 2008)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> Well... I don't  That sounds majorly gross.



You don't like simpering puss balls? You like men with spines who stand up for themselves? What'r you? Queer?


----------



## Jane (Feb 4, 2008)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> I really agree with you. After your teens, it doesn't really seem to matter how old you are, so much as how you handle yourself and what experience you have. I guess what I'm trying to say is that age doesn't determine maturity.
> 
> Sometimes when I'm talking to older people, I think to myself, "Try to see this person as someone your age. No, do away with age. Well... how about that? This person's just like you." It has an equalizing effect that diminishes the fear I have of a person.
> 
> ...



You fear older people?

You could stab us during our naps.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Feb 4, 2008)

Jane said:


> You fear older people?
> 
> You could stab us during our naps.



Is that what you did for fun at 23? It sounds a bit like cow tipping, only messier.


----------



## Jane (Feb 4, 2008)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> Is that what you did for fun at 23? It sounds a bit like cow tipping, only messier.



No, just works better than imagining them naked when managing your fear.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Feb 4, 2008)

Jane said:


> No, just works better than imagining them naked when managing your fear.



Hey... I think I like it. I'm going to try it out.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Feb 4, 2008)

Jane said:


> No, just works better than imagining them naked when managing your fear.





Say Hello to the Angels said:


> Hey... I think I like it. I'm going to try it out.


I'd prefer it if you imagined me naked rather than stabbed me or tried to tip me over. Thanks.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 5, 2008)

Hallo, Hello . Just noting: nice to see you in the CH, nice to see you blogging (now I'm subscribed), and Christianity doesn't frighten particularly; for what it's worth I had a ticket to the installation of our new diocesan bishop yesterday (Sunday) but a storm prevented attending. Been a long time since I Lent-ed, though. My old boss always gave up French fries. Could tell what time of the year it was by whether or not she was eating potatoes at lunch.

Bienvenu!


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Feb 5, 2008)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I'd prefer it if you imagined me naked rather than stabbed me or tried to tip me over. Thanks.



Tipping the woman over and stabbing her sounds like a euphemism for clumsy sex.

THERE'S MY JAN/FEB ART SUBMISSION FOR THE DAY!


----------



## Jes (Feb 5, 2008)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> Tipping the woman over and stabbing her sounds like a euphemism for clumsy sex.
> 
> THERE'S MY JAN/FEB ART SUBMISSION FOR THE DAY!



to be honest, i think tipping her over and stabbing her just sounds like regular normal sex. 

I mean...how else would one do it? 

I....don't know.


----------



## Ash (Feb 5, 2008)

I was raised Catholic (went to Catholic schools, CCD, have a very devout Irish-Catholic family), and, though I'm no longer a follower, the Lent thing has always stuck with me. I do it out of respect for my grandparents, mostly. I also think it's a good way to practice self-discipline when used with those intentions. 

I always try to give up a tangible and an intangible. This year, my tangible will be fast food (in any form), and my intangible will be procrastination. The second will definitely be an uphill battle, let me tell you. 

This whole thing has made me think of my Catholic elementary school. On Fat Tuesday, every year, the guys from the Bishop's Appeal would bring us dozens and dozens of those little white powdered donuts. I would kill for one of those today.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 5, 2008)

Jes said:


> to be honest, i think tipping her over and stabbing her just sounds like regular normal sex.
> 
> I mean...how else would one do it?
> 
> I....don't know.



There's what I call the Relationship Standard Operating Position. The R-SOP varies for every relationship, and is so rarely missionary these days with the crazy kids out this way.


----------



## Jes (Feb 5, 2008)

well, but i mean...

i know people have other positions, but i feel like tipping and stabbing is just normal, sexually.

not weird or clumsy. or wrong. not wrong. or clumsy. sometimes clumsy, but that's more the banging of the head, not the tipping, not the stabbing.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 5, 2008)

Missionary is a groovy thing. And frankly, it's the closest they let me to church these days.


----------



## Mini (Feb 5, 2008)

Casey, it's not that the church won't let you in, it's that God will strike you down if you set foot on Holy land.


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 5, 2008)

Jes said:


> we all like being licked, Free.
> 
> anyway---ping is a sassy internet network testing command. Stands for packet internet groper. I kid you not. You can check an IP/domain address by bouncing a small packet off of it and then seeing how long the return trip took. When you get 100% packet loss it means everything you sent over was NOT sent back. You called out and asked, and...no reply. At all. Which means: offline.
> 
> sad.




My favorite Unix command is--you guessed it--"finger." It allows me to ask people whether they've fingered anyone lately.


----------



## Jes (Feb 5, 2008)

people were always trying to get me to use whois. but i was like: i prefer to finger you.

hahahaha.

and i wasn't even talking about computers.

sometimes, fingering is too aggressive, btw. The clitoris is not made of kevlar.

you ever use talk or message? those were my favoritest, ever. Like, someone would be typing away and suddenly, a message saying: DON'T TOUCH YOUR BUTT LIKE THAT! would pop onto his screen, and I'd laugh and laugh from the other side of the room. Everyone I knew understood the command but then I moved and tried it here and no one had ever seen it and it WIGGED EVERYONE out like it was War Games and we were at Defcon 4.


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 6, 2008)

Jes said:


> The clitoris is not made of kevlar.
> 
> you ever use talk or message? those were my favoritest, ever.



I did use both of those. Talk got me into a lot of trouble--a story I'll tell you someday.

I also like grep, because to me it does sound like a word that might mean exactly what it does. Like, if you asked me to grep something from the back of the fridge while we're watching PR4 tomorrow, enjoying more of Ricky's tears, I'd know exactly what you meant.

"Hey, Jes, grep hummus fridge."

And you'd know exactly what to do!

lol @ kevlar... a great word that I love.

lolol @ Defcon 4 "The only winning move is not to play!"


----------



## Jes (Feb 6, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> I did use both of those. Talk got me into a lot of trouble--a story I'll tell you someday.
> 
> I also like grep, because to me it does sound like a word that might mean exactly what it does. Like, if you asked me to grep something from the back of the fridge while we're watching PR4 tomorrow, enjoying more of Ricky's tears, I'd know exactly what you meant.
> 
> ...


TOTALLY. I almost typed that one last night. I loved grepping.

you know what else I loved? And by loved, I mean hated? Using WAIS, and Archie and Veronica. And how you'd execute a search on the internets and it would take 24 hours to complete and you'd check your email the next day to see the output? dang! but the output was always cool and had what you wanted. 

The first web browser was developed at the Univ of Illinois. I worked with the kid, THE KID, who created Mosaic. We had one little project together on a data set or something, I don't remember. He was 19 and horny and stored all of his stuff at my friend Kay's place while he moved from 1 apt. to another. 

And the web existed before web browsers. There was just no graphical way of looking at the stuff. And he wrote this program. And netscape (the Mosaic) was born.

now, you probably know this one, L., because we're contemporaries and you seem to know your stuff, but I tell you what: I was in my computing or whatever it was class in Grad school the day, the DAY, that Mosaic went live the first time ever. My instructor (douchebag) showed it to us before class started. We were all sitting there and chatting and taking off our coats and really into one another like people in the same grad program who spend 20 hours a day are, and he clicks on something and it's live and he tries to play this movie that's been loaded. It stops and starts in fits but we see some of it and....we all just stopped, wherever we were, coats half on, crouching next to our desks putting away backs, and we stared, slackjawed, at the screen. I think, in that instant, we knew the entire world, and our entire career, had changed. It was awesome.

And now, it's a place for '10 Things That Are Wrong With Men' lists and porn. Also, race baiting. 

Ah...


----------



## This1Yankee (Feb 6, 2008)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> There's what I call the Relationship Standard Operating Position. The R-SOP varies for every relationship, and is so rarely missionary these days with the crazy kids out this way.


 

I love it. R-SOP. 

Makes me think of "sock-hop" for some reason, but I have no idea why. Makes no sense.


----------



## Jes (Feb 6, 2008)

because when you're taking off your socks, you hop around. pre nookie, i mean. and pants, too. i've come to realize there's really no graceful way to yank off your underwears in the heat of the moment. It only ever looks ungainly. Unless you're in a teenage movie and you do the stripper move. but no one does that.


----------



## This1Yankee (Feb 6, 2008)

Jes said:


> because when you're taking off your socks, you hop around. pre nookie, i mean. and pants, too. i've come to realize there's really no graceful way to yank off your underwears in the heat of the moment. It only ever looks ungainly. Unless you're in a teenage movie and you do the stripper move. but no one does that.


 

Just don't wear underwear. 



ON another note... HOW hard does it have to be to get a guy to take his damn socks off?? Its like pulling teeth! And also, very disturbing to disrupt post-coital bliss by seeing socked feet on an otherwise naked body, scuffling around your house. It's just... weird. Take. Them. Off.


----------



## Jes (Feb 6, 2008)

blessing in disguise? if his feet are narshty, i mean.

i've partaken of the no undie move, but what i will say is: if you're thin, and lying down, can someone just pull on the bottom hems of your pants ...laterally, and remove them? 

because that's been tried with me over the years and here's the thing: i have a big butt. I have round, pillowy buttocks. And I always think-- do you really think just pulling like that is going to do ANYTHING? i have to pull them down at the waist and over my butt and THEN you can pull. Am I doing it wrong? Does that work on thin women? seriously. I'm curious.

also, why can other people get my bra off in 1/3 the time it takes me to latch it up? Another question I wonder.


----------



## Jane (Feb 6, 2008)

Jes said:


> because when you're taking off your socks, you hop around. pre nookie, i mean. and pants, too. i've come to realize there's really no graceful way to yank off your underwears in the heat of the moment. It only ever looks ungainly. Unless you're in a teenage movie and you do the stripper move. but no one does that.



Erica Jong "The Zipless Fuck"


----------



## This1Yankee (Feb 6, 2008)

Um... no, the hemline thing doesn't work. That's the move of the inexperienced. It's like trying to take off jeans with hiking boots on, you're just making life much more difficult for yourself. 

Generally, if I am wearing underwear, the swiftest move is for the guy to unbutton/unzip, pull the waistband down slightly to allow for access to the underwear waistline also, then I plant my feet, lift up my hips, and BOTH garments come off in one swift, most painless, movement.

Taking off a girls clothes 101.

And the bra thing? I think it has to do with angles... if you want payback, wear a front close bra. Those are confusing to men, because they don't follow fastening protocol.


----------



## Jes (Feb 6, 2008)

yankee, you talk and i listen. 

i've never had a front do-up bra. on account of my giant breasteses. and i can't imagine the issue with my friend J. is inexperience. Maybe he's trying to be nice (thinking i'll feel better?) and giving me the benefit of the skinny doubt? the first time he did it i just laughed. out loud. 



Hi andrew. sorry for taking over your blog.

and jane? you are a dirtie birdie.


----------



## This1Yankee (Feb 6, 2008)

There's a sweet way to take off a girl's shirt too, if it's not a button down, but it requires strength and some one handed skillz. But it's a lot nicer than the struggle to get a shirt off while laying down flat.


----------



## Jes (Feb 6, 2008)

men don't wear enough flannel for me. they should all be wearing a lot of flannel a lot of the time. this is the perfect season for it, and they don't do it! why don't they do it? are they trying to hurt me?


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Feb 6, 2008)

Jes said:


> men don't wear enough flannel for me. they should all be wearing a lot of flannel a lot of the time. this is the perfect season for it, and they don't do it! why don't they do it? are they trying to hurt me?



Jes:

Maybe no one likes flannel but you.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Feb 6, 2008)

This1Yankee said:


> And the bra thing? I think it has to do with angles... if you want payback, wear a front close bra. Those are confusing to men, because they don't follow fastening protocol.



These are pretty awful.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Feb 6, 2008)

Jes said:


> men don't wear enough flannel for me. they should all be wearing a lot of flannel a lot of the time. this is the perfect season for it, and they don't do it! why don't they do it? are they trying to hurt me?



I don't understand this either Jes. I'm with you 100% More flannel!!!!!!!!

And I live in MI and there isn't as much flannel as there used to be.

Les...he no wear the flannel...even though he says he loves me. *sigh*


----------



## Jes (Feb 6, 2008)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> Jes:
> 
> Maybe no one likes flannel but you.



why don't you just hush up and get out of my blog? Hmmn? How 'bout that?


----------



## Jes (Feb 6, 2008)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> I don't understand this either Jes. I'm with you 100% More flannel!!!!!!!!
> 
> And I live in MI and there isn't as much flannel as there used to be.
> 
> Les...he no wear the flannel...even though he says he loves me. *sigh*


dump him.

well, ok, no.

but...threaten to dump him! and then take him flannel shopping.

and andrew, i'm still affronted.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 6, 2008)

Mini said:


> Casey, it's not that the church won't let you in, it's that God will strike you down if you set foot on Holy land.



Michael, I was going to say this privately, but while I've got it on my mind: You are a maggot-infested prick.  Of course, a godless whore WOULD adore your kind. 




This1Yankee said:


> I love it. R-SOP.
> 
> Makes me think of "sock-hop" for some reason, but I have no idea why. Makes no sense.



I love poodle skirts.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Feb 6, 2008)

Jes said:


> why don't you just hush up and get out of my blog? Hmmn? How 'bout that?



what's funny is that I actually checked to see whose blog it was. GUESS IT WAS THAT HARD TO TELL.



HEY GUYS, PARTY AT MY PLACE OH WHOOPS YOU'RE ALREADY HERE


----------



## Jes (Feb 6, 2008)

and with that, you're on the List. Again.

honestly. we can leave you, if you want.

naked, and alone.



hey, Fasc, keep us updated at the Caliblog! ps: i'm rocking to Killing Joke Night Time right now.


----------



## imfree (Feb 6, 2008)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> what's funny is that I actually checked to see whose blog it was. GUESS IT WAS THAT HARD TO TELL.
> 
> 
> 
> HEY GUYS, PARTY AT MY PLACE OH WHOOPS YOU'RE ALREADY HERE



You must be a real party dude, Say Hello to the Angels,
you show up and it's instant party, even the 
WebMaster showed up!


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Feb 6, 2008)

Jes said:


> and with that, you're on the List. Again.
> 
> honestly. we can leave you, if you want.
> 
> ...



What do you know, I _am_ naked right now.

And alone.

Seriously, I love having guests, in a blog, in my apartment, where ever.

----------

I'm sad today. I don't know why. 

for Ash Wednesday I decided I would give up most internet, but now I can't think of anything to do. So I am back on the internet for the time being. I tried reading or preparing an English lesson but I don't have any motivation today either.

I resolved some drama with a sort of... ex-FWB yesterday involving forgiveness, anger, moving on etc. FWBs, of course, are always more than than FWBs. I was pretty happy about it, but maybe now I am running into churned up things from the deep part of my mind. Or maybe it is the mood of Ash Wednesday. I am still casting lines and waiting for the joblessness to pan out. I am feeling pretty vulnerable today.

If this trend continues then I will use my hibernating trick where I quit eating. If I stop eating, I have no energy, so I sleep more and time passes faster.

ughhhhhhhhhh. Maybe the grad friends are going out drinking tonight. I'd love some wine.

ew I don't like this kind of moping.


----------



## Jane (Feb 6, 2008)

FWB...Female Wrestling Buddy, Feather-Weight Blonde, Future Wretched Bundle.....the possibilities.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 6, 2008)

Friend With Benefits. You know them damn crazy kids.


----------



## Jane (Feb 6, 2008)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Friend With Benefits. You know them damn crazy kids.



I knew what it meant, but I liked the others better.

Back in the day, it was a Fuck Buddy.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 6, 2008)

Ashley said:


> I
> I always try to give up a tangible and an intangible. This year, my tangible will be fast food (in any form), and my intangible will be procrastination. The second will definitely be an uphill battle, let me tell you.



I like this idea  :bow:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 6, 2008)

This1Yankee said:


> There's a sweet way to take off a girl's shirt too, if it's not a button down, but it requires strength and some one handed skillz. But it's a lot nicer than the struggle to get a shirt off while laying down flat.



Details, please! 

Also, there's this thing in your purse? It has numbers on it? I think it might also have the ability to convey messages through the air...


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Feb 6, 2008)

Ashley said:


> I was raised Catholic (went to Catholic schools, CCD, have a very devout Irish-Catholic family), and, though I'm no longer a follower, the Lent thing has always stuck with me. I do it out of respect for my grandparents, mostly. I also think it's a good way to practice self-discipline when used with those intentions.



That's really cool. I don't think I would have the willpower to do what you're doing without the God impetus.


I think that will be my next novel.


THE GOD IMPETUS


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Feb 6, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Details, please!
> 
> Also, there's this thing in your purse? It has numbers on it? I think it might also have the ability to convey messages through the air...



Yank, I think she is telling you to call her!!!

wow i love sake.


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 6, 2008)

Jes said:


> hey, Fasc, keep us updated at the Caliblog!



As far as I know I'm not going to Cali  I love SF, though. Like, I wish I could just go, just cuz... Sounds like it'll be great fun. Maybe I can swing it. I'll see.

But what about Balty?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 6, 2008)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> Yank, I think she is telling you to call her!!!
> 
> wow i love sake.



View attachment captainobvious.jpg


Random, but very appropriate, internet photo.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Feb 6, 2008)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> What do you know, I _am_ naked right now.
> 
> And alone.
> 
> ...



Have to say that its kinda nice to see a man say that fwb's are always more than fwb's. Usually you only hear that stuff from the girls! 

Sorry your down, hope a night out with friends helps.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 6, 2008)

What in the world is a FWB? :doh:


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Feb 6, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> What in the world is a FWB? :doh:



polite way of saying fuck buddy

I usually just say fuck buddy but everyone else was using friends with benefits LOL


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 6, 2008)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> FWBs, of course, are always more than than FWBs.





Ella Bella said:


> Have to say that its kinda nice to see a man say that fwb's are always more than fwb's.


Seconded! Esp. as I think it's true.


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 7, 2008)

Jes said:


> you know what else I loved? And by loved, I mean hated? Using WAIS, and Archie and Veronica. And how you'd execute a search on the internets and it would take 24 hours to complete and you'd check your email the next day to see the output? dang! but the output was always cool and had what you wanted.
> 
> The first web browser was developed at the Univ of Illinois. I worked with the kid, THE KID, who created Mosaic. We had one little project together on a data set or something, I don't remember. He was 19 and horny and stored all of his stuff at my friend Kay's place while he moved from 1 apt. to another.
> 
> And the web existed before web browsers. There was just no graphical way of looking at the stuff. And he wrote this program. And netscape (the Mosaic) was born.



No I missed the early part of the web. I started in UNIX back in the 80s and used that pretty regularly back then. But I went to work in the real world in the early 90s, and that--as you know, Jes--was still minus all things e at that time. I did get to use some text-based browsers a little bit, here and there. But it wasn't until one of my friends got AOL in the mid 90s that I became interested in the online world, really.

Imagine that... A horny geek 

PS - Hello, to the Angels.


----------



## Jes (Feb 7, 2008)

Jane said:


> I knew what it meant, but I liked the others better.
> 
> Back in the day, it was a Fuck Buddy.



Right?

because a friend with benefits is someone who has an extra percocet for your back from when she saw the dentist like 6 months ago, and who can call you to get you out of a weird thing when you need an excuse, and someone whose car you can borrow.

I don't see boning as I see those things. Sure, I understand the parallels actually (in a bind! need help! will only take an hour, I promise! Hell, 20 minutes if that's all you can spare) but the things are different. 

A friend is a friend, first. And I don't bone my friends.


----------



## Jes (Feb 7, 2008)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> That's really cool. I don't think I would have the willpower to do what you're doing without the God impetus.
> 
> 
> I think that will be my next novel.
> ...


i came up with this brilliant idea today and ialready trademarked it in my head, but i forgot.


----------



## Jes (Feb 7, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> As far as I know I'm not going to Cali  I love SF, though. Like, I wish I could just go, just cuz... Sounds like it'll be great fun. Maybe I can swing it. I'll see.
> 
> But what about Balty?



hey,nerdy? what's the name of your blog? Oh, THAT'S RIGHT.


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 7, 2008)

Jes said:


> hey,nerdy? what's the name of your blog? Oh, THAT'S RIGHT.



lol Oh. lol. Jesus.


----------



## Aliena (Feb 7, 2008)

Well, I'm getting an education on sex and religion. I wonder if I can get some credit? 
Well SH2TA, I'm a boobie,...oops, I mean noobie too! :blush:

For lent, I give up my...
Who am I kidding, I'm not giving up *^R%^E! 

I'm sticking around here though for the sucking of Conrad's toes.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Feb 7, 2008)

Jes said:


> Right?
> 
> because a friend with benefits is someone who has an extra percocet for your back from when she saw the dentist like 6 months ago, and who can call you to get you out of a weird thing when you need an excuse, and someone whose car you can borrow.
> 
> ...



I agree that sex with a friend is a very different from lending your friend cash so she can buy groceries.

<arrogant flourish>
but if that's the case, then you're out of luck with me!

</arrogant flourish>

don't hit me


----------



## This1Yankee (Feb 7, 2008)

Alright, Angel... let's hear it. Are men REALLY as emotionally separate from sex as they claim to be? Or is a "friend with benefits" always bound to turn into someone for which you have actual romantic feelings? 

Just wondering...


And Ginny- I know, you hate me. I'm sorry, I'm mad busy and mad lazy all at the same time. It's a juggling act, let me tell you!


----------



## Jes (Feb 7, 2008)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> I agree that sex with a friend is a very different from lending your friend cash so she can buy groceries.
> 
> <arrogant flourish>
> but if that's the case, then you're out of luck with me!
> ...



i didn't even understand this, sorry, so i'm not going to be beating you.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 7, 2008)

Jes said:


> i didn't even understand this, sorry, so i'm not going to be beating you.




I volunteer to beat him if that's what he really wants...


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Feb 7, 2008)

This1Yankee said:


> Alright, Angel... let's hear it. Are men REALLY as emotionally separate from sex as they claim to be? Or is a "friend with benefits" always bound to turn into someone for which you have actual romantic feelings?
> 
> Just wondering...



You know I'm not the best guy to ask this question. But I'll say no. They reason why is that the more a man has sex with a woman, the more chemical things happen in his brain. And this is why men get rampageously jealous when other guys mess with their women. Now, how _well_ men can express their romantic feelings, or how poorly they suppress them is a different matter.

I will always get attached to women that I do things with, if I keep doing those things repeatedly enough. I have built up a wall that takes a couple months to dig through. But I also know some girls who can do intimate things with lots of people and not feel a thing.

[insert joke]

Men are more separate from sex than women, but it doesn't mean they are completely separate.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 7, 2008)

This1Yankee said:


> Alright, Angel... let's hear it. Are men REALLY as emotionally separate from sex as they claim to be? Or is a "friend with benefits" always bound to turn into someone for which you have actual romantic feelings?
> 
> Just wondering...
> 
> ...



Don't hate you! Love you! :wubu: Thus why I want to actually hang out with you, you dork.  Believe me, Meg, I know what it's like to be lazy.


----------



## ekmanifest (Feb 7, 2008)

This1Yankee said:


> Alright, Angel... let's hear it. Are men REALLY as emotionally separate from sex as they claim to be? Or is a "friend with benefits" always bound to turn into someone for which you have actual romantic feelings?
> Just wondering...



So this is a question that a fellow Dimmer and I have been discussing - what exactly is the definition of an FWB?

My FWB is a man who I have been friends with for 20 years who every few years if neither of us are seeing anyone, will sleep together for a while. No hint of any romantic relationship developing, just good sex and a strong friendship. 

Is it someone you only get together with for sex and that's it?

Is it someone you get together with for sex and an occasional movie? But then what's different about that than dating someone?

Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 7, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> So this is a question that a fellow Dimmer and I have been discussing - what exactly is the definition of an FWB?
> 
> *My FWB is a man who I have been friends with for 20 years who every few years if neither of us are seeing anyone, will sleep together for a while. No hint of any romantic relationship developing, just good sex and a strong friendship.
> *
> ...



I envy you this .... I really do. I believe that my life would be so much easier/happier with such a thing


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Feb 7, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> So this is a question that a fellow Dimmer and I have been discussing - what exactly is the definition of an FWB?
> 
> My FWB is a man who I have been friends with for 20 years who every few years if neither of us are seeing anyone, will sleep together for a while. No hint of any romantic relationship developing, just good sex and a strong friendship.
> 
> ...



you know guys... I'm really not very good at this sort of thing. It sounds like you'd like a classification for what you have here, and I don't have a positive history with classifications in the world of love.

I think it is wonderful to be around a girl who I love, and who loves me back. We watch out for each other. We do things together. We buy stuff for each other. We learn things from each other. We lose interest in other romantic prospects. We make sure that neither of us fail out of grad school.

But I don't like to call it a relationship, because I find that the title just murders everything. I get nervous, I can't take deep breaths, I feel trapped. I don't understand this yet. There shouldn't be any difference between my former example and this latter. It's just a name, but it seems to change a lot.

Don't worry about what it is. Just enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## Jes (Feb 7, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> So this is a question that a fellow Dimmer and I have been discussing - what exactly is the definition of an FWB?
> 
> My FWB is a man who I have been friends with for 20 years who every few years if neither of us are seeing anyone, will sleep together for a while. No hint of any romantic relationship developing, just good sex and a strong friendship.
> 
> ...



clearly, it is whatever you decide it is, but in the last case, the cynical side of me says: it's hardly different at all, except ONE of you wants to date while still being a free agent (i.e., dating/boning someone else, not acting as if feelings are on the table, being able to walk away very quickly b/c 'we were never dating,' being able to be really noncommittal)

i can't imagine i'd do well in a FWB thing with an actual friend. LIke an actual: let's hang out, and talk, and know vertical things about one another (v. horizontal things). If I liked someone that much, I'd want to date, and I'd certainly not enjoy hearing about/seeing other women (and that's me being honest. Even if I were seeing other people too, I can't say i'd LOVE hearing about other women that he liked more than me. I'm always the one they like the least--i don't want to have to HEAR it, too.  )

But someone I know only horizontally, but enjoy and trust? Fine.


----------



## ekmanifest (Feb 7, 2008)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> you know guys... I'm really not very good at this sort of thing. It sounds like you'd like a classification for what you have here, and I don't have a positive history with classifications in the world of love.



I wasn't really looking at classifying my relationships - just the idea that FWB seems to be what everyone calls just about everything short of being engaged. And I think, as you hit the nail on the head with, it's what we have to say to keep all the men from overdosing on Xanax 



Say Hello to the Angels said:


> But I don't like to call it a relationship, because I find that the title just murders everything. I get nervous, I can't take deep breaths, I feel trapped. I don't understand this yet. There shouldn't be any difference between my former example and this latter. It's just a name, but it seems to change a lot.


----------



## Jes (Feb 7, 2008)

note to angels.

not for a second do i understand what you're saying in your post.

i don't mean to point a finger. I'm glad you're honest and you have every right to your opinion. 

I think there's a lot of power in naming, yes, but I also don't understand what you're saying. It sounds evasive, and cold and selfish. And I mean in general here, what your'e describing b/c I've seen it many times, and I don't mean to say YOU ARE A BAD MAN, ANGELS. 

i'm stepping away from this now before i lose my shit.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Feb 7, 2008)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> you know guys... I'm really not very good at this sort of thing. It sounds like you'd like a classification for what you have here, and I don't have a positive history with classifications in the world of love.
> 
> I think it is wonderful to be around a girl who I love, and who loves me back. We watch out for each other. We do things together. We buy stuff for each other. We learn things from each other. We lose interest in other romantic prospects. We make sure that neither of us fail out of grad school.
> 
> ...



You dont call it a relationship but that's what it is. If it works for you and your girl then that's great. I hope that you get past that by time your girl is ready to define your relationship!


----------



## Jes (Feb 7, 2008)

Jes said:


> note to angels.
> 
> not for a second do i understand what you're saying in your post.
> 
> ...



on 2nd read, this sounds like much more of an indictment than i meant. and, in truth, it's not like i've had this done to me and so i'm lashing out against anyone. it's just something i've seen a lot in other people and it makes me very frustrated and this time, I opened my mouth. But I'm not yelling (mostly).


----------



## This1Yankee (Feb 8, 2008)

I think that "being able to walk away very quickly b/c 'we were never dating,' being able to be really noncommittal" are the differences between a relationship and a FWB. In an FWB- there are going to be no talks nor thoughts of rings, weddings, kids, living together, etc. You don't have to commit to any plans in advance, and all plans are kept relatively small, such as movies, dinner, local events, etc. You aren't going to be travelling to Hawaii for vacation with an FWB or meeting their parents. AND, should you find some flaw in the person you're banging out on a regular basis, you can just pick up your shit and move on with no feelings of guilt or remose, because as Jes said 'you weren't really dating'. 

To be quite honest, it works mostly in favor of the man, if he is one of 'those' types. However, it's not that feelings can't develop or he looks at you like a piece of meat, he's just not ready to have you gabbing to your mother about how fabulous he is and how you pray it will last because you'd have really adorable children. SO an FWB relationship, at its core, is a defense mechanism if you will.


----------



## Jane (Feb 8, 2008)

I don't believe we know what his partner in this non/relationship is wanting.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Feb 8, 2008)

This1Yankee said:


> I think that "being able to walk away very quickly b/c 'we were never dating,' being able to be really noncommittal" are the differences between a relationship and a FWB. In an FWB- there are going to be no talks nor thoughts of rings, weddings, kids, living together, etc. You don't have to commit to any plans in advance, and all plans are kept relatively small, such as movies, dinner, local events, etc. You aren't going to be travelling to Hawaii for vacation with an FWB or meeting their parents. AND, should you find some flaw in the person you're banging out on a regular basis, you can just pick up your shit and move on with no feelings of guilt or remose, because as Jes said 'you weren't really dating'.
> 
> To be quite honest, it works mostly in favor of the man, if he is one of 'those' types. However, it's not that feelings can't develop or he looks at you like a piece of meat, he's just not ready to have you gabbing to your mother about how fabulous he is and how you pray it will last because you'd have really adorable children. SO an FWB relationship, at its core, is a defense mechanism if you will.



Spot on.



Jane said:


> I don't believe we know what his partner in this non/relationship is wanting.



This last sortie was never meant to last much longer than two semesters, and it didn't. We both knew that our lives were ultimately going in different directions, and that we didn't want to be together long-term.



Jes said:


> on 2nd read, this sounds like much more of an indictment than i meant. and, in truth, it's not like i've had this done to me and so i'm lashing out against anyone. it's just something i've seen a lot in other people and it makes me very frustrated and this time, I opened my mouth. But I'm not yelling (mostly).



Right, you're just saying. And FWB does sound cold, evasive and selfish. I agree that it's something less than what a relationship can (and ought to) be.



Ella Bella said:


> You dont call it a relationship but that's what it is. If it works for you and your girl then that's great. I hope that you get past that by time your girl is ready to define your relationship!



Me too! I used to be excited about relationships until it got scalded out of me. When I was a teenager it used to be that I could imagine being forever with a person I was seeing, in a vague sort of way, and not being bothered by the notion. I would get this ecstatic rush around one, and everything was beautiful all the time. Nowadays I am all caution, caution, caution. I don't know if I'll ever get these teenage feelings back. I'll find something that works eventually.


----------



## Jes (Feb 8, 2008)

i don't understand why there isn't common ground. i think a lot of people date w/o picking out china patterns. a lot of people use the term relationship w/o the china patterns w/o the 'what would our kids look like?' And that's a good thing. I suppose if there's a goal you have (children someday) and you're with someone who has a plan of NEVER having children, you might not want to get overly serious, but i still don't ge....


ok, i have to move on. my claws are coming out.


----------



## Jane (Feb 8, 2008)

Jes said:


> i don't understand why there isn't common ground. i think a lot of people date w/o picking out china patterns. a lot of people use the term relationship w/o the china patterns w/o the 'what would our kids look like?' And that's a good thing. I suppose if there's a goal you have (children someday) and you're with someone who has a plan of NEVER having children, you might not want to get overly serious, but i still don't ge....
> 
> 
> ok, i have to move on. my claws are coming out.



Jes, maybe she feels the same way he does. Maybe she doesn't want it to be a "relationship."


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 8, 2008)

I have just one question...does anyone want to be my FWB? I can't even get one of those :doh:


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 8, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I have just one question...does anyone want to be my FWB? I can't even get one of those :doh:



GEF, that stampeding noise you're hearing? Don't be alarmed. They're just lining up


----------



## Jes (Feb 8, 2008)

Jane said:


> Jes, maybe she feels the same way he does. Maybe she doesn't want it to be a "relationship."



i'm not talking about them. or any one person. i thought i said so. if not, i'm saying so now. i'm talking about the general thing. I don't care about her. I don't even know if there IS a her. I dislike the attitude in general terms. Dislike and more to the point, don't understand in any rational practical sense.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 8, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> GEF, that stampeding noise you're hearing? Don't be alarmed. They're just lining up



Oh TraciJo, if you only knew my sad truth  :doh:











But it would make me happy if you were in line :batting:


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 8, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh TraciJo, if you only knew my sad truth  :doh:
> 
> Oh, you coy, blushing thing. I see a different truth when I look at your beautiful pictures & see the obvious maternal pride that bubbles forth when you talk about your girls. And I get a huge kick out of your cheeky, somewhat naughty & just mildly profane online persona ... those little hints to what must be a very complex, idealistic, charming and fun-loving personality.
> 
> If they ain't stampeding each other while forming a line, they're fools. And ... speaking of who's in line ... just who do you think is keeping them in such tight formation? :smitten:


----------



## This1Yankee (Feb 8, 2008)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> Spot on.


 

It's miraculous that I got something correct re: the mind of men.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 8, 2008)

^ I just don't understand men. Or women. 

I'm batting .000 here.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 8, 2008)

I <3 my TraciJo.....and gdi, it won't let me rep her right now :doh:  :bow:


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 9, 2008)

On FWB...

Are you still F once the B dry up?

Is FWB a precursor to S(pouses)WB? I wonder if the serial FWBer eventually ends up in a SWB marriage. (I have a hunch most marriages are SWB marriages, but I could be wrong.) What happens in a SWB arrangement once the B dry up? If the B are the glue that's keeping you together, do you walk away when they are no longer to your satisfaction?

Also, the FWB relationship (yes, it's obviously a relationship--what else is it?) is not new. Elizabeth I had FWB relationships. Any number of famous writers have had FWB relationships. Scads of anonymous people through the ages have entered into these relationships with eyes open. It only makes sense, I think. Clearly they're convenient. In a culture built on social and economic mobility, convenience is at a premium. In fact, the defining characteristic of the FWB seems to be that the individual reserves the right to pull out for any reason and at any moment--IOW, that the convenience of the individual supercedes all other concerns.

Can romantic love and individual convenience co-exist? It's possible not everyone has the ability to fall in love, right?


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Feb 9, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> On FWB...
> 
> Are you still F once the B dry up?
> 
> ...



I had a fwb for probably close to 5 years. Met this guy shortly after my divorce was final, I wasn't ready for anything serious and he wasn't looking for anything serious. We met each others needs so it worked for us. He'd call me and I'd call him to talk every now and again and when we got together it was for sex. We didn't go out to dinner, we didn't go to movies, we didn't do anything that you'd do with a boyfriend or a girlfriend. I considered him a friend because we'd have conversations about our kids and our lives in general, the benefits because of the sex without any strings attatched. So maybe he was more of an advanced booty call than a fwb. 

One day when we got together he started in with the I missed you so much stuff and started talking about future things. That was the last time I saw him, I didn't see him that way and I didn't have those kinds of feelings for him. He still contacts me every now and again. 

So yeah I think its possible to have a friends with benefits and not fall in love with them. If you're the kind of person that can separated emotions from sex then its really easy.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 9, 2008)

^^^You know, reading Ella's post, I suppose I misinterpreted an FWB. I do want a guy to go some places with, have sex with OCCASIONALLY (as in I don't feel obligated to fulfill all his sexual needs all the timebecause I "am his woman"), talk to sometimes when I am lonely and share some good laughs with. Take out the occasional sex part and this is pretty much what I want from all friends. 
An "easy, casual relationship" is more of what I meant. No worries of either of us becoming jealous or expecting too much too fast. No pressure- just caring about each other the way that real friends do.....perhaps I just have my own ideas of friendship.
A REAL friend....I wouldn't worry that they somehow wanted to use me. We would have already gotten past that worry/anxiety stage if I now call them my friend.


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 9, 2008)

Ella Bella said:


> One day when we got together he started in with the I missed you so much stuff and started talking about future things. That was the last time I saw him, I didn't see him that way and I didn't have those kinds of feelings for him. He still contacts me every now and again.
> 
> So yeah I think its possible to have a friends with benefits and not fall in love with them. If you're the kind of person that can separated emotions from sex then its really easy.



Yes, I think it's easy. I guess I've had one or two of these relationships myself. But the FWB name is something of a misnomer, I think. The friendships weren't very strong, and once the sex was no longer desirable, for whatever reason, on either side, the friendship seemed to dissolve. When relationships are built on "benefits," it's just as easy to move on to the next set of benefits, which often are have at least the appeal of the new over the old set.

And I don't have my sex with my real friends  I guess that's the other thing.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Feb 9, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Yes, I think it's easy. I guess I've had one or two of these relationships myself. But the FWB name is something of a misnomer, I think. The friendships weren't very strong, and once the sex was no longer desirable, for whatever reason, on either side, the friendship seemed to dissolve. When relationships are built on "benefits," it's just as easy to move on to the next set of benefits, which often are have at least the appeal of the new over the old set.
> 
> And I don't have my sex with my real friends  I guess that's the other thing.




Yeah I dont have sex with people who start out as my friends. Its too hard to go back to just friends once the sex is gone. I can however develope a friendship with someone that I'm having sex with. Doesn't make sense I know.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Feb 10, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> On FWB...
> 
> Are you still F once the B dry up?
> 
> ...



That's right. The FWB seems like a compromise between love and liberty-- though how much it biases towards love or liberty varies according to the discretion of the participants.


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 10, 2008)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> That's right. The FWB seems like a compromise between love and liberty-- though how much it biases towards love or liberty varies according to the discretion of the participants.



No, I actually think there's no compromise at all. Convenience doesn't compromise. Maybe it collaborates (game theory? John Nash?) You throw in the cute "F" part (not you, SHTTA... rhetorical you) because it makes the truth more palatable. Bottom line, though, it's a relationship of convenience. Yes, it feels good and helps you get through grad school, and you feel obligated somehow to give it nominal props. Oh, it's a cute little FWB. Lookit. How cute. Until it's a teenage FWB--that pain in the ass! But the selflessness of love and friendship (a kind of love) remains out of reach in the "FWB".


----------



## Jes (Feb 10, 2008)

Ella Bella said:


> I had a fwb for probably close to 5 years. Met this guy shortly after my divorce was final, I wasn't ready for anything serious and he wasn't looking for anything serious. We met each others needs so it worked for us. He'd call me and I'd call him to talk every now and again and when we got together it was for sex. We didn't go out to dinner, we didn't go to movies, we didn't do anything that you'd do with a boyfriend or a girlfriend. I considered him a friend because we'd have conversations about our kids and our lives in general, the benefits because of the sex without any strings attatched. So maybe he was more of an advanced booty call than a fwb.
> 
> One day when we got together he started in with the I missed you so much stuff and started talking about future things. That was the last time I saw him, I didn't see him that way and I didn't have those kinds of feelings for him. He still contacts me every now and again.
> 
> So yeah I think its possible to have a friends with benefits and not fall in love with them. If you're the kind of person that can separated emotions from sex then its really easy.



this is me and J. With even less talking about lives and all of that.  

I don't think I could do this AND be friends (as I define friend). 

btw, Fasc, a few people read you using the word r'ship (vis a vis your point) and passed out. So be careful. Don't use the r-word w/o warning!


----------



## Jes (Feb 10, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> And I don't have my sex with my real friends  I guess that's the other thing.



right. if i wanted to talk to you, i wouldn't be boning you, i'd be having fun and talking to you.

sort of.


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 11, 2008)

Jes said:


> btw, Fasc, a few people read you using the word r'ship (vis a vis your point) and passed out. So be careful. Don't use the r-word w/o warning!



hehee... Sorry about that. Won't happen again.


----------



## This1Yankee (Feb 11, 2008)

Reading all of this, I am beginning to think my FWB is becoming more than an FWB.

Which is ooooooooookay with me :wubu:


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 11, 2008)

Manblog.....I'm in.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Feb 12, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> Manblog.....I'm in.



I AM... MANBLOG.

Welcome!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 12, 2008)

*decides to hold back just this once and doesn't make some dirty "manblog" comment* 

*adjusts halo* :batting:


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Feb 12, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *decides to hold back just this once and doesn't make some dirty "manblog" comment*
> 
> *adjusts halo* :batting:



man comments made by me are strictly ironic, i promise.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 13, 2008)

So I'm actually in his house rifling through his things at 6:15 this morning. The man owns a lot of porn. And he's a total FA. He has the lost erection to prove it!

Thus far, it's been a wise decision. After US Airways, who so graciously caused me to lose a day in Boston and then didn't want to put me up in a hotel, fucked up again and lost my luggage (found today), Andrew's apparently worth one continental US flight. 

His ex-girlfriend is just lovely. I may indeed marry her. But first I need my luggage.


----------



## This1Yankee (Feb 13, 2008)

ANDREW- See Casey's blog please.


Like, NOW.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Feb 13, 2008)

This1Yankee said:


> ANDREW- See Casey's blog please.
> 
> 
> Like, NOW.



y-yes ma'am.


----------



## This1Yankee (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm calling you. Pick. Up.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 13, 2008)

He's at the doctor's at the moment.


----------



## This1Yankee (Feb 13, 2008)

AH ha! He picked up anyway.

I'm just important like that


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 13, 2008)

Sweet! HI! Did you hear me screaming hi?


----------



## This1Yankee (Feb 13, 2008)

I did .... crazy girl.

I had a mouthful of Oreo.

I will see you BOTH on Friday!! Yay italian food


----------



## Mini (Feb 13, 2008)

You seem like such a sweet boy, Andrew. I hope I didn't scare you too much last night.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Feb 13, 2008)

Mini said:


> You seem like such a sweet boy, Andrew. I hope I didn't scare you too much last night.



I wasn't scared, I was exhausted. Don't worry about me 

I'm still thinking about GIGANTIC. The word has literally been stuck in my head all day today.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 13, 2008)

Um...wait...scuse me...are Casey and Andrew going to be here on Friday? I know three's a crowd, but four's a platonic double-date!


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Feb 13, 2008)

We'll call Megan.

zOMG VIRGINIA BASH


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 13, 2008)

That'll be awesome!


----------



## Jes (Feb 13, 2008)

what's a vagina bash?


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 13, 2008)

Good lord you have pussy on the brain.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 13, 2008)

I have a funny vagina/virginia story. It's not for the open boards, however.


----------



## Mini (Feb 13, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I have a funny vagina/virginia story. It's not for the open boards, however.



Yeah, because we're so prissy and everything.


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Jes said:


> what's a vagina bash?



Whatever it wants to.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 13, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> Good lord you have pussy on the brain.




She seems to cancel me out with my cawk pics on the brain.....:doh:


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 13, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> She seems to cancel me out with my cawk pics on the brain.....:doh:



GEFFIE, GEFFIE ... you seen one cawk, you most definitely seen 'em all. 

www.ratemycock.com, if you don't believe me 

Uh ... wait. Um, oh my. Perhaps I was ... wrong :::coy blush:::


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 13, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!

I so totally LOL'D.





FreeThinker said:


> Whatever it wants to.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 13, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> GEFFIE, GEFFIE ... you seen one cawk, you most definitely seen 'em all.
> 
> www.ratemycock.com, if you don't believe me
> 
> Uh ... wait. Um, oh my. Perhaps I was ... wrong :::coy blush:::




but they do taste differently.....





Oh jeez I'm such a tramp :doh:


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 13, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> but they do taste differently.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not really ... not if you boil them first, dear. Gets rid of the rangy flavor, and really tenderizes the meat.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 13, 2008)

You just had to go mentioning tenderized meat........ thanks for keeping me out of hell Woman


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 14, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Not really ... not if you boil them first, dear. Gets rid of the rangy flavor, and really *tenderizes the meat*.



What's wrong with having a little jerky now and then?


----------



## This1Yankee (Feb 14, 2008)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> We'll call Megan.
> 
> zOMG VIRGINIA BASH


 

Megan called back, but at a reasonably ungodly hour for a 'school' night.

Ya bums, that was payback Andrew for that time you texted me at 2:30am.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 14, 2008)

Well, Meg and Andrew and Casey, is it a VA bash or not?!

Inquiring party crashers want to know. Plus, I have a NEED for dirty dancing with Casey again. Just....<3.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 14, 2008)

FreeThinker said:


> What's wrong with having a little jerky now and then?



Oh sweet jebus...it won't let me rep you again right now.....:doh:


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Feb 20, 2008)

Oh gosh. I guess I kind of dropped the ball on this. I'm kind of busy at the moment but here's a webcomic that describes my thought process rather accurately:

DINOSAUR COMICS, FEB. 20, 2008

By the way, Sadeian Linguist's visit was AWESOME. She didn't even snatch my clothing.


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 22, 2008)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> Oh gosh. I guess I kind of dropped the ball on this. I'm kind of busy at the moment but here's a webcomic that describes my thought process rather accurately:
> 
> DINOSAUR COMICS, FEB. 20, 2008
> 
> By the way, Sadeian Linguist's visit was AWESOME. She didn't even *snatch* my clothing.



Hee, hee hee... Angels said "snatch"...


Isn't the state motto of Virginia... "Virginia is for lovers"?


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 22, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Isn't the motto for Virginia "Virginia is for lovers"?



Makes me think of Missouri: The "show me" state. 


Here in Ontario, the licence plates used to say "Keep It Beautiful". They were changed some time back to "Yours To Discover".

Licentious plates.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 22, 2008)

Why yes, yes it is! :batting:

I've always found this amusing, given my name.


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 22, 2008)

FreeThinker said:


> Makes me think of Missouri: The "show me" state.
> 
> 
> Here in Ontario, the licence plates used to say "Keep It Beautiful". They were changed some time back to "Yours To Discover".
> ...



I wanted to give you some "licentious" reps but I couldn't! :doh:

I'll catch ya next time around...


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 22, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> I wanted to give you some "licentious" reps but I couldn't! :doh:
> 
> I'll catch ya next time around...


...
*swoon*


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 22, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Why yes, yes it is! :batting:
> 
> I've always found this amusing, given my name.



The reason I know this is because a colleague of mine gave me a bumper sticker that said "Virginia is for lovers" (she was from Virginia.) I stuck it to my transport cart here at the university and drove around with it for years.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 22, 2008)

Virginia Bash: Thanksgiving. I forcefully invited myself.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Feb 22, 2008)

Virginia is for *vampires*.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Feb 22, 2008)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> Virginia is for *vampires*.


I'm sooo there!

<---note user title


----------



## Jes (Feb 22, 2008)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> Virginia is for *vampires*.


i posted a blog about you to Hyde Park just now.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Feb 23, 2008)

Jes said:


> i posted a blog about you to Hyde Park just now.



:_0

pants


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Feb 23, 2008)

Jes said:


> i posted a blog about you to Hyde Park just now.



you mean this?

Are you saying I am a 'white'?


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Feb 23, 2008)

The city school system accepted my application to substitute teach. Hooray! I sort of have a job now! Along with lots of other college age people. I can make money a few times a week if they call me up the night before. Maybe I am having second thoughts about the substitute teaching.

And in more great news, I am art modeling again. The professor likes my gesture poses (apparently they are creative and I hold them well) so he's called me back to model for his class for another week. I make $12 an hour up here-- that's $2 more than at W&M. Sometimes I close my eyes and listen to the way the pencils sniffle over drawing paper. Then I open them and there's a dozen college seniors glancing from their boards to my naked backside.

One time I when I was posing I dozed off. It was problematic because I was standing.

I had to catch myself.

Also I will get paid to sing solos in church this Sunday and the next.


----------



## butch (Feb 25, 2008)

2 things-

your avatar creeps me out, in a good way. Where ever did you get it?

as a child, I found it hilarious that if Virginia's motto was Virginia is for lovers, and the adjoining state of Maryland had the motto Maryland is for crabs, then what did that say about what was going on between those two states? 


I'll wander off now.


----------



## Jes (Feb 26, 2008)

is that the real slogan? haha. Not b/c of the genital double entendre but because it's kind of a lame slogan. It should be uplifting and cultural, but not food-y cultural. Maybe I'm expectiing too much. I know crabs are important. But so are other things!


----------



## butch (Feb 26, 2008)

Jes said:


> is that the real slogan? haha. Not b/c of the genital double entendre but because it's kind of a lame slogan. It should be uplifting and cultural, but not food-y cultural. Maybe I'm expectiing too much. I know crabs are important. But so are other things!



I don't think it is now, but it was when I was a child. And while I can agree with you, once you've had a great crab cake sandwich, then you can see why its a good thing Maryland is for crabs. As for uplifting, the official state nickname is "The Old Line State" which I think has something to do with holding the line against the confederacy during the Civil War. 


The official state sport is jousting, did you know that? The official team sport, however, is lacrosse. I am full of this boring Maryland trivia.


----------



## Jane (Feb 26, 2008)

butch said:


> I don't think it is now, but it was when I was a child. And while I can agree with you, once you've had a great crab cake sandwich, then you can see why its a good thing Maryland is for crabs. As for uplifting, the official state nickname is "The Old Line State" which I think has something to do with holding the line against the confederacy during the Civil War.
> 
> 
> The official state sport is jousting, did you know that? The official team sport, however, is lacrosse. I am full of this boring Maryland trivia.



Oklahoma's official state vegetable is the watermelon (which is a fruit). Go figure.


----------



## Jes (Feb 26, 2008)

butch said:


> I don't think it is now, but it was when I was a child. And while I can agree with you, once you've had a great crab cake sandwich, then you can see why its a good thing Maryland is for crabs. As for uplifting, the official state nickname is "The Old Line State" which I think has something to do with holding the line against the confederacy during the Civil War.
> 
> 
> The official state sport is jousting, did you know that? The official team sport, however, is lacrosse. I am full of this boring Maryland trivia.



not boring. NEVER boring. Ok. Kind of boring. You want more boringer? State birds.
 
I like Old Line state. I think that holding the line is really a thing to be proud of, for sure.


----------



## Jes (Feb 26, 2008)

Jane said:


> Oklahoma's official state vegetable is the watermelon (which is a fruit). Go figure.



so is a tomato!


----------



## butch (Feb 26, 2008)

Jes said:


> not boring. NEVER boring. Ok. Kind of boring. You want more boringer? State birds.
> 
> I like Old Line state. I think that holding the line is really a thing to be proud of, for sure.



You know, though, that the only reason Maryland didn't join the confederacy was because Lincoln sent troops to surround the state house in Annapolis while the legislators were voting on whether to join the confederacy. Well, I guess they may have voted against leaving the union anyway, but I sort of doubt it, considering that Maryland was the home of folks like Frederick Douglass and Harriet Tubman.

I don't think maryland has a state vegetable, or fruit, but the state bird is, of course, a Baltimore Oriole. Oh, wait, it might be soybeans, actually, ha ha. I'd rather it be a watermelon myself.


----------



## Jes (Feb 26, 2008)

Like Watermelon Woman!!

and with that, we've come full circle.


GAH i should post to the Jlog here, but dangit, I am coming up with some AWESOME jewelry designs and I just want to create stuff and I can't (right now) and I want to lay out money for supplies but only if I have an audience/market and I don't. The holiday sale is the big thing. I guess I could spend a few hundred, and then make stuff and save it, but you know, it piles up, the metal gets tarnished (which is fine, but I don't want to polish it--though i did buy these new bags that are supposed to neutralize the stuff that does the tarnishing in the air)... I just love the idea of buying, creating, making, and handing over to someplace where they can sit, and possibly sell. But they're higher end pieces (not outrageous, but not $20) and I think the woman at the shop where I sell actually likes the higher end pieces to be hers and hers alone. And I understand that, I do...but dangit! Our styles are very different (she crochets thin silver or gold wire into shapes and stuff) and I want to drop off some of this chunky stone stuff. GAH GAH GAH. I think I just don't want to be at work.

In other news, someone resurrect that Poop thread b/c I have poop issues.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Feb 26, 2008)

butch said:


> 2 things-
> 
> your avatar creeps me out, in a good way. Where ever did you get it?
> 
> ...



Why thank you. Her name is Bible-chan. You can find all the art of her (there's about 7 images) at the "MECHAFETUS VISUBLOG"

And re: VA and MD... I think I'll stay out of DC.

I'd look up VAs state vegetable but I don't care :/


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Feb 26, 2008)

Jane said:


> Oklahoma's official state vegetable is the watermelon (which is a fruit). Go figure.



Oklahoma's official state flower is mistletoe, which is a parasite. The state motto is "Oklahoma is OK", which I felt was intended to be reassuring but often somehow seemed to be overreaching just as bit? Gosh I miss Oklahoma, seriously!


----------



## Jane (Feb 26, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Oklahoma's official state flower is mistletoe, which is a parasite. The state motto is "Oklahoma is OK", which I felt was intended to be reassuring but often somehow seemed to be overreaching just as bit? Gosh I miss Oklahoma, seriously!



As I said in another thread, we had our State Democratic Convention last weekend and it was a free for all of videos that wouldn't work (after $30,000 for the ballroom at the Marriott for two days, they didn't hook up our video access), delegates that didn't show up, delegates that did show up that I didn't want to see, another National party event for the same weekend in OKC (Stonewall Democrats), quorum calls, protests of the rules, formal protests of the delegate choices....yep, felt like home.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Feb 26, 2008)

Jane said:


> As I said in another thread, we had our State Democratic Convention last weekend and it was a free for all of videos that wouldn't work (after $30,000 for the ballroom at the Marriott for two days, they didn't hook up our video access), delegates that didn't show up, delegates that did show up that I didn't want to see, another National party event for the same weekend in OKC (Stonewall Democrats), quorum calls, protests of the rules, formal protests of the delegate choices....yep, felt like home.



Remember a few years ago when we were officially voted the Stupidest State in the Union? Lots of contenders but what clinched it for us was having our biggest airport named after someone who died in a plane crash. :doh: Proudness abides!:blink:


----------



## Jane (Feb 26, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Remember a few years ago when we were officially voted the Stupidest State in the Union? Lots of contenders but what clinched it for us was having our biggest airport named after someone who died in a plane crash. :doh: Proudness abides!:blink:



The only state in which the governor used to hand out "You Done Good" awards.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Feb 26, 2008)

Jane said:


> The only state in which the governor used to hand out "You Done Good" awards.


WTF?!? Hows come I never gots one???


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Feb 26, 2008)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> Virginia is for *vampires*.



Apparently Virginia is also for inbred mutants, or so some producers would have us believe? Check this out if you haven't been appalled enough yet today.

http://www.pittsburghlive.com/x/pittsburghtrib/news/mostread/s_554266.html


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Feb 26, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Apparently Virginia is also for inbred mutants, or so some producers would have us believe? Check this out if you haven't been appalled enough yet today.
> 
> http://www.pittsburghlive.com/x/pittsburghtrib/news/mostread/s_554266.html



sigh. I don't know which is more dysfunctional, West Virginia or Hollywood.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 26, 2008)

Obviously you're not from around here, Ed.  The only thing Virginia and West Virginia have in common are their names. Virginians crack on West Virginians all the time, and yes, the majority of those jokes have to do with inbreeding.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Feb 26, 2008)

I've actually enjoyed West Virginia the two or three times I've been up there. I'm inclined to believe it gets a worse rap than it deserves.


----------



## Jes (Feb 26, 2008)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> I've actually enjoyed West Virginia the two or three times I've been up there. .


that sounds dirty.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 26, 2008)

Jes said:


> that sounds dirty.




Everything usually sounds dirty to me Jes so I'm glad it's not just me this time


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 26, 2008)

Jes said:


> that sounds dirty.



I remember when Jes was 'oddly aroused'.

Doesn't seem to be so 'odd' an occurrence anymore...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 26, 2008)

FreeThinker said:


> I remember when Jes was 'oddly aroused'.
> 
> Doesn't seem to be so 'odd' an occurrence anymore...




I always took/meant oddly aroused as in....aroused by unusual things

My bad.....:doh:


----------



## Jes (Feb 27, 2008)

gef wins. that's what it meant. the current avatar tagline (or whatever we call those) comes from my ladyparts.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Mar 4, 2008)

I've begun raising money for a volunteer program that I'm doing this summer in Russia! You should help me. We go out and teach ESL to high schoolers for six weeks at a local school. But I must warn you, since it is a Christian organization, we also are encouraged to tell the students about Christianity, talk about God and things like that, etc. 

I was a little iffy about evangelism (I used to hand out Bibles to strangers at a scary time in my life) but I asked the Russia director some very pointed question about what kind of evangelism they are implying and she assured me that they are not going to force ideology on people. I think it is great to tell people about this entity that gives your life meaning-- to pass that on. I think it is _a crucial responsibility_ to ask people to think about what gives their lives meaning. I think it is bad to credit yourself for "converting" people as if you could go up to God on the last day and dump the souls out like fish, market value.

That said, I think I have about as much business influencing someone's spiritual development as I do piloting a 747. I am a liberal, for instance. I think that the majority of stories in the Bible are not to be taken literally. There are aspects of my lifestyle that are not... up to Christian standards. I am ambivalent about these standard, their relevance in today's world. And I have lost a lot of my faith through experience, overthinking, willfulness and lack of community. So this prospect makes me nervous, but I would like to give something back to the world before I'm too late. That is necessary.

But in the practical sense, the teaching ESL is actually more important to me. You need to know English if you want to be employable, since it's the biggest global language. These teenagers I would be teaching actually already know a lot of English, but they need a native speaker with whom they can apply it. I already speak some Russian, too, know how Russians act, how to blend with Russians, and students like me-- I've done a little teaching before now. So I can do this well.

If it does go well for me, then I bet I'll go back for a longer time, a year. I have been thinking about teaching ESL as a profession, but I don't know yet. This will help me decide.

(PM me if you want to contribute a little something something or what have you)


----------



## Jes (Mar 4, 2008)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> That said, I think I have about as much business influencing someone's spiritual development as I do piloting a 747. )



if you were a muslim terrorist, you could totally do both at the same time! too bad, man.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Mar 4, 2008)

Jes said:


> if you were a muslim terrorist, you could totally do both at the same time! too bad, man.



*GIGGLE* 

now I feel like a horrible person.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Mar 5, 2008)

Yeah, so since it's Spring Break for JMU students, Comcast or who ever it is who runs the internets here decided that this would be a good time to turn off the servers and do repairs. I can't blame them of course, but but that means I have no internet.

UNTIL I roll up in the Panera Bread parking lot. Flip my Macbook wiiiiiiiiide open 11 PM EST.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 5, 2008)

Andrew, you know God and I are uneasy allies. I would say I've picked up a bible less than a dozen times in my life. Salvation in Christ is something very important to you. Giving people a fair chance at life is something important to you. And now this goes off on the completely oblivious path that someone who did not grow up Christian and has minimal knowledge about Christianity can go on:

What matters most is that you are living your life as congruently, openly, and honestly as possible. If this is what gets you excited, I am 100% in favor of it. As I told Barb when I was drunk, I don't care what Jesus said to Him-Ham or Bim-Blam. I care about the intent behind the message.

On giving back before it's too late: There's a quote in a book I can't remember, but I think Thurston wrote it. "God don't make no junk." If you really want to look at the message of Christianity, that God gave his son for the _world_, then are we doubting God? Salvation is promised by Christianity (and a number of other things). Salvation is a necessary course for humanity; you have to undergo it. You only get to choose when you take it (and if you take my belief, the path that you take to reach it, but that belief is less important than the former). 

We can't rack up free God points and get a big stuffed alligator. Life isn't a carnival. Do this because it allows you to share empowering skills/beliefs with humanity. "Christian" standards? Fuck them. Be you. Be happy.

And if the real crazy "yer hellbound" type Christers are right, the above paragraphs should be forwarded to them as proof when that lightning strikes through the roof and kills me.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Mar 8, 2008)

Oh Sade, I think you're more God-minded than you give yourself credit for. I think you understand that Love is the ultimate rule. All the great world religions are at their greatest when they're founded on compassion-- and all their trappings are just a load of hooey without it.



TheSadeianLinguist said:


> What matters most is that you are living your life as congruently, openly, and honestly as possible. If this is what gets you excited, I am 100% in favor of it. As I told Barb when I was drunk, I don't care what Jesus said to Him-Ham or Bim-Blam. I care about the intent behind the message.
> 
> We can't rack up free God points and get a big stuffed alligator. Life isn't a carnival. Do this because it allows you to share empowering skills/beliefs with humanity. "Christian" standards? Fuck them. Be you. Be happy.



I'd love to, honestly. But you know how I'm such a fearful person. Still working on it.

In other news, I am fricking wild about art modeling. After I've finished with a pose, I walk around to see what everyone makes of me. This is one of my favorites yet:







When I told my Mom about it, she asked me if I felt like I was exploiting myself. I told her, "Hell no, I ain't exploiting myself, I'm getting paid."

Wanna see more?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 8, 2008)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> ...I'm such a fearful person. Still working on it.



You'll get over that. 



Say Hello to the Angels said:


> In other news, I am fucking wild about art modeling. After I've finished with a pose, I walk around to see what everyone makes of me. This is one of my favorites yet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very lovely.

Having a traditionally attractive form is just an asset like anything else. Nothing wrong with using something to your advantage. Some of us can do math in our heads. Some of us got a quick metabolism that gives us the sort of boy Western civ goes apeshit for. Good on you.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Mar 8, 2008)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Having a traditionally attractive form is just an asset like anything else. Nothing wrong with using something to your advantage. Some of us can do math in our heads. Some of us got a quick metabolism that gives us the sort of boy Western civ goes apeshit for. Good on you.



Exactly. We've all got trumps.

Whenever I feel inadequate (it happens enough) and wish, you know, that I could balance on my toes or speak seven languages fluently or make more people laugh the way some people can, I think, Andrew: you're handsome and intelligent, and you're really lucky, too. You have everything you need and more. Don't waste your wishes on wishing.

It's not impregnable, of course. For instance, I could encounter someone more handsome, intelligent or luckier than me, and then I'd be up the creek again. And that's when I have to rely on alternative methods, and give up trying to be the best.


----------



## This1Yankee (Mar 11, 2008)

I think the picture that's to the left of the one that you prefer is a better depiction of your ASSets. 

The arm looks more proportionate too, I believe.

ALSO- not making Memorial Day, I don't think.  Going to Smith Mt Lake the following weekend and renting a cabin with *mush*. Getting laid takes precedent, I'm sorry. You know how these things are.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Mar 11, 2008)

This1Yankee said:


> I think the picture that's to the left of the one that you prefer is a better depiction of your ASSets.
> 
> The arm looks more proportionate too, I believe.
> 
> ALSO- not making Memorial Day, I don't think.  Going to Smith Mt Lake the following weekend and renting a cabin with *mush*. Getting laid takes precedent, I'm sorry. You know how these things are.





I lost my wingman to... *mush*???

And who's gonna keep me from falling asleep driving off the road? I'll be SO BORED.

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

(btw here you go)


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 11, 2008)

Speaking of which, I have a package for you, Miss Yankee. It's not an impressively huge one, but it's got what you like (baby).

Andrew, I'll be there so you have someone to push you into a crowd of hot fat chicks.


----------



## Ash (Mar 11, 2008)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Andrew, I'll be there so you have someone to push you into a crowd of hot fat chicks.



Oooh, BCJeremy will be making an appearance at Memorial Day? Exciting!

P.S. I've been working on my sullen fat girl poses for our Nutrihydroxyallisystemcut infomercial. What we really need is a meadow through which you can frollick to prove how happy the new, thin me is.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 11, 2008)

Hm. Yes. I think I should stagger in a day behind you and be all like, "OMG! I'M ALL BETTER NOW!"

I have the black yoga pants and black tank rearing. And I have many gelcaps ready to be filled with sugar.


----------



## This1Yankee (Mar 11, 2008)

Andrew- I'm sorry  I'm having a hard time coping with it too, trust me. It's just the wrong weekend!!

TSL- Impressively huge can be uncomfortable anyway.  Send it along!! WOOOO!!!


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Mar 11, 2008)

Ashley said:


> Oooh, BCJeremy will be making an appearance at Memorial Day? Exciting!



Big Cuties Jeremy will be ALL OVER THAT.



TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Andrew, I'll be there so you have someone to push you into a crowd of hot fat chicks.



Maybe I can drag you in with me. Since we looks so much alike, maybe you'll take some collateral mauling. You could use it for trying to get me raped >)



TheSadeianLinguist said:


> "OMG! I'M ALL BETTER NOW!"



"OMG! I'M ALL BETTER NOW!" *TWITCH TWITCH*



This1Yankee said:


> Andrew- I'm sorry  I'm having a hard time coping with it too, trust me. It's just the wrong weekend!!
> 
> TSL- Impressively huge can be uncomfortable anyway.  Send it along!! WOOOO!!!



Aw, it's okay. I do understand.

Make sure it's clean first. TSL's, I mean.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 11, 2008)

My package is always clean. That was my damn feet!  I can't wear sneakers anymore. Fucks stuff up after wearing heels all the time.


----------



## Jane (Mar 12, 2008)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Hm. Yes. I think I should stagger in a day behind you and be all like, "OMG! I'M ALL BETTER NOW!"
> 
> I have the black yoga pants and black tank rearing. And I have many gelcaps ready to be filled with sugar.




You also need to have that "fresh fucked look" so everyone knows that losing weight can get you layed.

That IS what it's all about.


----------



## Aliena (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice ass! 

P.S. TSL said "package". 


carry on...


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 12, 2008)

Jane said:


> You also need to have that "fresh fucked look" so everyone knows that losing weight can get you layed.
> 
> That IS what it's all about.



YES! Because no one above a size 0 has sex, ever, right?

The fresh fucked look is a bit harder to pull off, with respective partner moving to Seattle and other potential partner being in Alaska, but Andrew has a lot of equally pretty non-FA friends.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Mar 13, 2008)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> YES! Because no one above a size 0 has sex, ever, right?
> 
> The fresh fucked look is a bit harder to pull off, with respective partner moving to Seattle and other potential partner being in Alaska, but Andrew has a lot of equally pretty non-FA friends.


Let's compare you, and let's compare me. You've come to the correct conclusion based on this sample. But we can get you a fat suit. No need to go so far afield when Andrew's right here.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 13, 2008)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Let's compare you, and let's compare me. You've come to the correct conclusion based on this sample. But we can get you a fat suit. No need to go so far afield when Andrew's right here.



Wow, at least I don't feel awkward now.


----------



## Tina (Mar 13, 2008)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> In other news, I am fricking wild about art modeling. After I've finished with a pose, I walk around to see what everyone makes of me. This is one of my favorites yet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course!! That first one has a lot of energy, doesn't i? Very dynamic. I simply adore life drawing of the undraped figure. It's challenging and fun.

The second one is good, though more of what one might see -- which isn't a put down of the artist at all, but the first one has a sort of dynamism that one doesn't often see in life drawing classes.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Mar 13, 2008)

Tina said:


> Of course!! That first one has a lot of energy, doesn't i? Very dynamic. I simply adore life drawing of the undraped figure. It's challenging and fun.
> 
> The second one is good, though more of what one might see -- which isn't a put down of the artist at all, but the first one has a sort of dynamism that one doesn't often see in life drawing classes.



Being the model is fun too, although I imagine the drawing is a lot more fun. I just enjoy being viewed as an object in that way. It makes you feel special, but at the same time it makes you feel ordinary. Just not in a bad way. And you hold very very still, like often objects do-- it's tranquil. You feel serviceable and regarded.

And afterwards you can flirt rampantly 

I love this artist in the class. Here's another of her pieces (of me, incidentally) 

View attachment 2299960435_233f879a31_o.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 14, 2008)

I had to come to this thread to finally get the cawk pics I keep asking for.... 


I love that pic...btw...even if I couldn't see "it" 

It truly looks like art.... not exploitation, IMO


----------



## Jes (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm concerned by that art.

Just in the sense of not knowing how our relationship is going to progress. I'e seen his weiner and he's seen my (basically) bare ass. It might be too soon.


----------



## Tina (Mar 17, 2008)

Again, a wonderful energy to this. I really like that artist's style.

Having never modeled I've not experienced that dynamic. I remember one of our models falling asleep in a long pose a couple of times. 

Sorry to have to edit. But I figured better that than removing it altogether. It's too beautiful to remove. You make a very nice model, Andrew.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Mar 17, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I had to come to this thread to finally get the cawk pics I keep asking for....



Better cawk than caulk 



Jes said:


> I'm concerned by that art.
> 
> Just in the sense of not knowing how our relationship is going to progress. I'e seen his weiner and he's seen my (basically) bare ass. It might be too soon.



We haven't even gone on a date yet. This is a horrible sign.



Tina said:


> Again, a wonderful energy to this. I really like that artist's style.
> 
> Having never modeled I've not experienced that dynamic. I remember one of our models falling asleep in a long pose a couple of times.
> 
> Sorry to have to edit. But I figured better that than removing it altogether. It's too beautiful to remove. You make a very nice model, Andrew.



I usually nap if I'm modeling in a reclining position. When I doze off while standing I start to fall, so I don't do that much.

Don't worry about the edit. Art vs. pornography arguments are so grueling, and that shade of brown seemed so artistically chosen that I could hardly object even if I wanted to


----------



## Jes (Mar 18, 2008)

Don't worry Angels. I believe one has to work for love. I will push though the awkwardness. As God is my witness.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Mar 18, 2008)

Jes said:


> Don't worry Angels. I believe one has to work for love. I will push though the awkwardness. As God is my witness.



Religious imagery??? :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## This1Yankee (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh noes... he's releasing the pkg on Jes.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Mar 18, 2008)

*FWOOSH*
pants


----------



## Jes (Mar 18, 2008)

*giggle* Will it push you over the edge if I tell you I know we're unequally yoked--just like in the bible?

but seriously. Love conquers all and I am determined to make this work. I shall wipe the image of your wiener from my mind. Please do the same with my supple buttocks.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Mar 18, 2008)

What supple buttocks? Did you mention supple buttocks?


----------



## Jes (Mar 18, 2008)

Andrew, do you even read this web board? When have I NOT mentioned my supple buttocks?! i mean, i can't believe the web isn't laughing at you right now for asking! come ON, boy!

anyway, i entreat you to enjoy my easter celebration at TAP on Sunday. Good times.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Mar 19, 2008)

Jes said:


> Andrew, do you even read this web board? When have I NOT mentioned my supple buttocks?! i mean, i can't believe the web isn't laughing at you right now for asking! come ON, boy!
> 
> anyway, i entreat you to enjoy my easter celebration at TAP on Sunday. Good times.



TAP? what's TAP?

Is this like "hurrr, I will TAP that ass?


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 19, 2008)

Jes said:


> Say Hello to the Angels said:
> 
> 
> > What supple buttocks? Did you mention supple buttocks?
> ...



I haven't actually seen the supple buttocks in question, but I have in fact seen mention of the supple buttocks...


"Laughing" is a bit harsh... snickering perhaps. 




Carry on.


----------



## Aliena (Mar 19, 2008)

Ok, let me get this straight; I missed the penis and supple buttocks? I am such a slacker!

The art work is awesome; mysterious and in some ways dark. (sort of a gothic look to it) 

Again, nice arse!


----------



## Jes (Mar 19, 2008)

for decency's sake, his wiener was removed.

hahahahaha. The drawn wiener, rather.

I hope.

TAP--I'll PM you, booboo.


----------



## Jes (Mar 19, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> I haven't actually seen the supple buttocks in question, but I have in fact seen mention of the supple buttocks...
> 
> 
> "Laughing" is a bit harsh... snickering perhaps.
> ...


oh, you've seen 'em, stan. they may not have made an impression, but you've seen 'em.


----------



## ekmanifest (Mar 27, 2008)

Jes said:


> oh, you've seen 'em, stan. they may not have made an impression, but you've seen 'em.



I think I have said supple buttocks on a coffee cup.


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 28, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> I think I have said supple buttocks on a coffee cup.



Your coffee cup buttocks have a nice tan to them... or is that a dark fuschia?


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Mar 29, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Your coffee cup buttocks have a nice tan to them... or is that a dark fuschia?



:doh::doh::doh: agggggggggh. I'm ending this line of discussion with an Actual Blog Post.

Right now I am tutoring a little Iraqi family in English. They've been in the States for one month. It is the son, Mustafa; the daughter, whose name I can't pronounce or recall for reasons that will become evident in the next pargraph; and the mother, named Mother.

The daughter looks to be about 20 and is mind-blastingly cute. I want to defend her against everything harmful in the world. During the lesson she giggles with guileless eyes and says things to her brother in Arabic that completely destroy my concentration. When she repeats a vocabulary word, something inside me twitches. Her voice is soft and explores sound the way the tail of a cat explores air. I must teach her to speak in English. I must or I will surely piss all over myself one night in bed and I don't want that.

She wears a headscarf, which drives me wild to see her hair. The headscarf is usually pastel and the hair is probably dark brown but I cannot see a single strand of it. I hope that I am not confused and she is actually Mustafa's wife. Then I would feel embarrassed.

Though the mother takes a little encouraging and must be hard of hearing, they are all eager to learn-- thus I am honored to teach them my screwy and wonderful language.

---

So Mustafa is about 25, and the man of the house. He let me into the sparsely furnished apartment and I sat down with him at the dining table as we talked and the women readied themselves in the other rooms. He had pointed at my boots when I came in.

"Are those army?" he asked. I said they were-- army surplus.
"I was in the Iraq army," he said.
I expressed interest and asked him what that was like.
"Very hard," Mustafa groaned, "no fun at all."
I demurred that I would probably not do well in the Army. I asked him if he served during the last invasion.
"No," he said. "I was finished by then."
I said that all Americans knew about Iraq, what had happened. A person would have to put their head under a rock not to. They are from Baghdad-- so I asked him what Baghdad was like after the invasion.
"Crazy shooting," he said. "Not army-- just people shooting. People shooting each other, men, women, children-- dead."
He continued.
"I have a brother-- killed. I have an older brother-- killed. My father-- killed. My house--"
I watched him cup his hands together and toss them apart.

What could I say?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 30, 2008)

Everyone's got a story that would break your heart. Astounding, isn't it?


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 5, 2008)

Has anyone else noticed that we haven't heard from Jes or Say Hello to the Angels lately? I find that somewhat suspicious.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 5, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> Has anyone else noticed that we haven't heard from Jes or Say Hello to the Angels lately? I find that somewhat suspicious.




Is something amiss in the state of Dimsland?


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 6, 2008)

I couldn't imagine what it must be like to live through a war. My mom (adoptive mom...) won't talk about what happened during WWII in Germany, especially after the war ended. I can only imagine how horrible it must be in Iraq.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm alive! Actually I haven't heard from Jes in several days. How is she?

Just got back from a Flannery O'Connor conference in Milledgeville, Georgia. I went with my Southern Lit professor, Dr. C. While we were there, she advised me that I could write a thesis while I was out of school and thereby avoid taking a course overload when I return in the spring. I averred. Now I am planning my research. I'll start writing after Russia, come hell or high water.

If my thesis is any good, maybe I'll turn it into a paper to read at the next O'Connor thing.

I listened to a lot of panel papers while taking garbled and inconsistent notes. I also saw Flannery O'Connor's house, on Andalusia Farm. O'Connor was my heroine all through undergrad, but since I quit grad school I've been so sick of literature that I haven't thought of her at all. When I saw where she lived, it didn't seem real-- that she could have been a flesh and blood person. It was special.

Overall it was a positive experience. I met a lot of nice people too, which was a suprise: I had assumed that academics were always miserable. Perhaps my experiences in grad school were off the mark.






Some awesome cows.















O'Connor's grave.













O'Connor's bedroom. She used crutches because of her lupus.














The Andalusia farmhouse, c. 1950.














O'Connor's church.









































Our awesome hotel.

It gets even better.

I met a girl from Ireland last week! A real, live Irish person. Until last week I had thought the Irish were mythical creatures that lived only in our movies, music and TV shows-- elusive fae who lilted through the beer-besotted dreamscape of a lonely and culturally moribund America. How wonderfully wrong I was.

I developed a terrible crush-- and the spring weather made my emotions go blooey like they usually do, so you can imagine how transcendental and ramped up I was acting over that. Nothing turned out the way I hoped, but I have a new friend now, which is even better.

...it's better, right? I'm still trying to shake the ballistic feeling I get over her. I hate and love crushes, the way pleasure and pain mix-- to feel so happy to be alive I want to spontaneously combust. It must be what mania feels like-- like you could stop the sun if you flexed at it. I think part of this is Spring.

But I got that teenage love feeling back, what I thought I'd never feel again (humor my dramtics). Guess I'm back to 100%


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 7, 2008)

I liked seeing pics of the house and church......all I have to say about the cows is that I live in NC.


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 9, 2008)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> ...
> Overall it was a positive experience. I met a lot of nice people too, which was a suprise: I had assumed that academics were always miserable. ...



Beautiful pictures Angels! It seems like a tranquil place you were at. You'd be suprised... the folks in academia can be quite friendly, sometimes they have attitudes (or are just self absorbed in their own perceived importance...) But generally I've found people in academic institutions to be very friendly... In both the sciences and humanities.


Perhaps I missed it... What will you be doing in Russia?


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for posting those photos; her gravestone is really beautiful. When I was in high school I used to carry around a copy of her newly released _Letters_ to try to impress the gay English teacher I was in love with only I wasn't so much knowing he was gay....heh. Gah, anyhow, I don't know, there's something poignant about seeing where somebody worked so hard by themself and died so young.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Apr 9, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I liked seeing pics of the house and church......all I have to say about the cows is that I live in NC.



Hope the smell isn't too bad. Where I live there's a lot of farming, and they fertilize with manure of course... yeah, you always know when it's Monday here.



fa_man_stan said:


> Beautiful pictures Angels! It seems like a tranquil place you were at. You'd be suprised... the folks in academia can be quite friendly, sometimes they have attitudes (or are just self absorbed in their own perceived importance...) But generally I've found people in academic institutions to be very friendly... In both the sciences and humanities.
> 
> Perhaps I missed it... What will you be doing in Russia?



It was very tranquil-- tucked away, too. And that is good to hear... perhaps I shouldn't write-off working in higher education after all

I'll be teaching English in Russia for a Christian non-profit for six weeks. I'm still raising money at the moment.



liz (di-va) said:


> Thanks for posting those photos; her gravestone is really beautiful. When I was in high school I used to carry around a copy of her newly released _Letters_ to try to impress the gay English teacher I was in love with only I wasn't so much knowing he was gay....heh. Gah, anyhow, I don't know, there's something poignant about seeing where somebody worked so hard by themself and died so young.



There is.


----------

